# Rudy kouhoupt pioneer engine dvd and plans



## Prince991 (Oct 23, 2021)

I’m looking for the DVD and plans for Rudy’s pioneer engine . If any body has this for sale please email me at [email protected].


----------



## deverett (Oct 24, 2021)

Usual question:  where are you located?

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## Prince991 (Oct 24, 2021)

USA, do you have a source for the DVD and plans?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 24, 2021)

Village Press
PIONEER: A Non-Compression Internal Combustion Engine DVD
But they are backordered.


----------

